

Bitcoin is an Inflationary Currency - thewintermute
http://mywintermute.wordpress.com/

======
justinireland
Even though mining will continue for the indefinite future, the total amount
of BTC that will ever be circulated is capped. And the rate at which new coins
are mined will decrease dramatically in the next few years - to the point
where they will have little impact on what is already in circulation.

~~~
ionwake
I think the point is, it will behave the same as an inflationary currency for
the next century. Many new people to bitcoin do not realise this.

